# John Deere 850 before/afer and Yanmar YM2610



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

The John Deere 850 in the original shape when I had her. The body was still in good shape. After the engine blew up I had traded her in. The nicer JD850 is when Fredricks totally restored her. Beautiful and with foldable ROPS. 

The Yanmar YM2610 is basically the same tractor as the JD850, but with the power-shift (much like a hydrostatic shifting). The photo of this tractor was the day I got it home.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Little fuzzy this morning 
Soooo you now proud owner of JD850 and Yanmar?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Thomas said:


> Little fuzzy this morning
> Soooo you now proud owner of JD850 and Yanmar?


The key sentence is, I traded the JD850 in. 

Fredricks then did a total restore on the machine. It's beautiful and the crated engine replacement is "like new" condition. I could not afford to restore the JD850 due to funds, but the Yanmar YM2500 is the identical tractor, but I opted for the YM2610 that is the YM2500 with the power-shift (hydrostatic like automatic). 

Maybe this is clear like mud too. haha


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Got it


----------

